# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Semilla de Camote INA 100-INIA

## Ngalindo

Necesito comprar semilla de camote INA 100-INIA para sembrar en Chao. Interesados enviar datos misma vía.Temas similares: Busco productores de camote de piel morada para un cliente extranjero Manual de Producción de Camote Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo Ofrezco en venta Camote variedad yema de huevo Choclo, camote y papa bajan de precio en Mercado Mayorista Nº 1 La Parada

----------

